# Speedcube Timer [Website]



## ricehigh (Jul 18, 2011)

Hi everybody,

I have recently created a new cube timer for speedcubing applications. Most timers out there are perfectly fine for timing applications, but I think they lack the possibility to see my progress over time.

So anyway, it is a simple cube timer that allows you to time your speedsolves. Functions include:

Simplistic design
Ability to see your speedsolving progress through charts.
You may register as a user, so that you may record your speedsolve times no matter which computer you're at (not optional, unless your browser doesn't accept cookies)
Simple scramble generator for 2x2x2, 3x3x3, 4x4x4, 5x5x5 and 6x6x6 cubes.
Track your times for individual cube types.

You may find the cube timer at: http://timeyourcube.com

I hope some of you finds it useful - and please let me know what you think 

Edit: Issues with the scrambler and spacebar behavior should be fixed.


----------



## antoineccantin (Jul 18, 2011)

It looks very similar to cubetimer...


----------



## Clayy9 (Jul 18, 2011)

TimeYourCube.com said:


> This semi-advanced speedcube timer was created with inspiration of the fantasticly simple speedcube timer at www.cubetimer.com. However, being kinda nerdy, I felt that it lacked features helping me to see my progress in speedsolving. For this purpose I have created an opportunity to view charts that will show you how your speedsolving evolves over time.



Yes, very similar to CubeTimer. If gqTimer didn't already do this, I might have used it when I didn't have access to my offline timer.


----------



## ricehigh (Jul 18, 2011)

antoineccantin said:


> It looks very similar to cubetimer...



It is very similar to cubetimer. In fact, if you don't need the login function or the charts, it's practically the same.


----------



## Carson (Jul 18, 2011)

2x2 Scramble: D2 F L D2 R U' L2 R2 L2 U2 L D L2 U2 F' L2 R B2
L2 R2 L2?

You may need to look at your code a little...


----------



## ricehigh (Jul 18, 2011)

Carson said:


> 2x2 Scramble: D2 F L D2 R U' L2 R2 L2 U2 L D L2 U2 F' L2 R B2
> L2 R2 L2?
> 
> You may need to look at your code a little...


 
LOL i think you're right 

Edit: Should be fixed


----------



## Laura O (Jul 18, 2011)

And, well, 18-move scrambles for every puzzle?


----------



## ricehigh (Jul 18, 2011)

larf said:


> And, well, 18-move scrambles for every puzzle?


 
I don't really use these scrambles myself. However, how many moves do you recommend for scrambles for each puzzle?


----------



## chrissyD (Jul 18, 2011)

i noticed when you hold down the spacebar it goes crazy. other than that and the odd scrambles it looks pretty good

edit: B2 *R2 R* B' F' L' F2 U D' U2 R' D' F2 B' D U' L' F also noticed this


----------



## cyoubx (Jul 18, 2011)

U2 B2 B2 D2 R2 B2 U' F R2 U L' U2 L' F2 L R B2 U

Issue?

It does look nice, though, and if tweaked, I might use this more.


----------



## Laura O (Jul 18, 2011)

> I don't really use these scrambles myself. However, how many moves do you recommend for scrambles for each puzzle?



Read this.


----------



## ricehigh (Jul 18, 2011)

chrissyD said:


> i noticed when you hold down the spacebar it goes crazy. other than that and the odd scrambles it looks pretty good
> 
> edit: B2 *R2 R* B' F' L' F2 U D' U2 R' D' F2 B' D U' L' F also noticed this



It certainly seems that my experience with coding scramblers could've been better. I might tidy it up sometime tomorrow


----------



## Tao Yu (Jul 18, 2011)

I don't know anything about scrambling programs but... http://www.speedsolving.com/forum/showthread.php?25460-My-python-one-liner-scramble-generator. seems to be a good thread to look into because loads of people made scrambling programs in many languages.


----------



## chicken9290 (Jul 18, 2011)

dude i used you timer and got this as part of a scramble D2 U' D'.


Do you not see anything wrong with that


----------



## Stefan (Jul 18, 2011)

*D2 F F' D2* L B' F2 L *F2 B2 F2* R B2 D' L2 D L' R2

Do I win? That's essentially a 12 moves scramble.


----------



## MovingOnUp (Jul 18, 2011)

chrissyD said:


> i noticed when you hold down the spacebar it goes crazy. other than that and the odd scrambles it looks pretty good
> 
> edit: B2 *R2 R* B' F' L' F2 U D' U2 R' D' F2 B' D U' L' F also noticed this


 
It looks COOL when you do that. Thanks for pointing that out. It's a problem though..


----------



## Clayy9 (Jul 18, 2011)

Carson said:


> 2x2 Scramble: D2 F L D2 R U' L2 R2 L2 U2 L D L2 U2 F' L2 R B2
> L2 R2 L2?


 


chrissyD said:


> edit: B2 *R2 R* B' F' L' F2 U D' U2 R' D' F2 B' D U' L' F also noticed this


 


cyoubx said:


> U2 B2 B2 D2 R2 B2 U' F R2 U L' U2 L' F2 L R B2 U


 


chicken9290 said:


> dude i used you timer and got this as part of a scramble D2 U' D'.


 


Stefan said:


> *D2 F F' D2* L B' F2 L *F2 B2 F2* R B2 D' L2 D L' R2


 
I do believe you have made your point. Ricehigh has mentioned that they will be correcting it.


----------



## Schmidt (Jul 18, 2011)

Clayy9 said:


> I do believe you have made your point. Ricehigh has mentioned that they will be correcting it.



I know, but I got a good one:
F D' L' U L' U' D *F' F' F'* L' B' U D' F L' U B'


----------



## mr. giggums (Jul 18, 2011)

Stefan said:


> *D2 F F' D2* L B' F2 L *F2 B2 F2* R B2 D' L2 D L' R2
> 
> Do I win? That's essentially a 12 moves scramble.




*D U2 D' L L' U2* B L *R2 R2* D' F2 L U2 D R2 L2 U

No I beat you (10 moves).


----------



## ricehigh (Jul 19, 2011)

chrissyD said:


> i noticed when you hold down the spacebar it goes crazy. other than that and the odd scrambles it looks pretty good...



I have changed the behavior of the timer such that the timer starts when you release spacebar, and stops when you press it. Please let me know if this behavior is better.



Clayy9 said:


> I do believe you have made your point. Ricehigh has mentioned that they will be correcting it.



As many of you have noticed, my original scramble algorithm provided invalid scrambles rather often. To correct this, I have implemented Jaap's scramble algorithm on the site. As far as I can see it provides valid scrambles for 2x2x2, 3x3x3, 4x4x4, 5x5x5, 6x6x6 and 7x7x7. Although, let me know if this scramble algorithm also provides invalid scambles for you.
Note, however, that Jaap hasn't yet replied my email asking for permission to use his scrambler, so I may or may not need to remove this scrambler from the website in the future.

Let me know what you think


----------



## chrissyD (Jul 19, 2011)

ricehigh said:


> I have changed the behavior of the timer such that the timer starts when you release spacebar, and stops when you press it. Please let me know if this behavior is better.



much better


----------

